# Warcraft Critical Error Help!!



## Artemis2002 (Nov 23, 2008)

I recently purchased a new Laptop with Vista a few months ago. I had no problems running warcraft 3, except now I keep getting the following critical error:

"this application has encountered a critical error:

Not enough storage is available to process this command.

Program: c:\programfiles\warcraft iii\war3,exe
File: .\cmemblock.cpp
Line: 372

I have an HP Pavillion dv5 Notebook
Windows Vista Home Premium SP 1
AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-70 2.00 GHZ
3.00 GB RAM
32 bit operating system
222 GB Hard Drive (122 Free)
Everything is stock (video cards, etc)


This issue has happened during different Battle.net custom games. However, it happens in a variety of different games, and it doesn't always happen. For example, if it happens in a game of Green Circle TD, I get the error and must restart, and play again, it will work fine. This has been going on for the past few days. I've defragmented my hard drive, run malware and antivirus with no luck.

Also, I've noticed the last few days that my laptop has been overheating while playing WC3 (and then shutting down). I had been on the "high performance" power plan, but switched to the "HP Recommended" power plan and it hasn't happened in the few hours since I did that. My laptop normally sits on a glass coffee table, and was running 90 degrees Celsius earlier (before changing the power plan). I think I solved that problem, but on the off chance that they are related, I wanted to include this too. 

Thanks so much for any help!!!


----------

